
Show HN: 8kB router for React with route transition and middleware support - eatthatpie
https://github.com/eatthatpie/react-router
======
eatthatpie
Hey guys!

Recently, I've been working on an app in react and have reached the point
where I could use some non-invasive and lightweight router.

So I created this.

I am not a big fan of big piles of dependencies so I tried to minimize them as
much as I could (I ended up with one).

This is not production ready and there are still some issues.

Do you think this is the right direction?

